# AoC - HdRo



## Kyrez (14. Juli 2009)

Hi,

wie das Thema schon vermuten lässt, würde ich gerne von jemandem, der beide Spiele bis zum Endcontent gespielt hatt gerne wissen, welches sich eher für einen sehr aktiven MMOler eignet. 

Ich spiele derzeit beide und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, muss dies aber die Tage tun, weil ich nicht 2 Abos gleichzeitig bezahlen kann. 

Dazu muss ich vll noch sagen, dass ich vorwiegend nachts spiele und deshalb Spiele wie z.b. WAR nix für mich sind.

Ich mache gerne Instanzen und vieles mit der Gruppe/Sippe/Gilde 

PvP/PvE ect. ist da gar nich wichtig. Hauptsache eins von beidem funktioniert dafür richtig und macht Laune! 

Farmen und Daily-Quests hasse ich! ^^ 

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Transylvanier (14. Juli 2009)

Grüss Dich,

spiele beide Spiele, noch in keinem im Endkontent.
Meine Erfahrungen sind folgende :

Grafik  : stehen sich beide Spiele in nichts nach. DX10 bei Hdro ausgereift, DX9 bei AOC sehr gut gelungen, DX10 im Testmodus aber gut spielbar.
Hardwarehunger : Eindutig AOC. Ohne gutes System leidet der Spielspass.
Sound  : beide Spiele gut mit Tendenz eher zu AOC (meine Meinung)
Quests : beide Spiele haben liebevoll und detailliert gestaltete Quests. 
             AOC hat einen teil seiner Quests zusätzlich vertont.
Spielgefühl / Spieltiefe: bei beiden Spielen kann man sehr gut in die jeweiligen Welten eintauchen.
                                   Keines der beiden Spiele ist zum "schnellspass" geeignet. Eher für langfristiges Spielen.Bei AOC ist die Spielwelt instanziert was den Spielspass aber nicht wirklich trübt.

Content : da hat HDRO eindeutig die Nase vorn. AOC hat derzeit noch nicht soviel Content im Highlevlbereich im Angebot.
PVP : zweischneidiges Schwert daher Ansichtssache. Beide Spiele bieten PVP. Sind aber aufgrund
des Questens eher PVE-Lastig.

Bugs : vernachlässigbar.

Spielbarkeit der Charaktere : bei beiden Spielen unterschiedlich aber auf das jeweilige Spiel bezogen gut spielbar.
Bei HDRO ist das Kampfgeschehen etwas langsamer.
AOC hat versucht ein neues Kampfsystem zu implementieren welches einem geschickten Spieler Vorteile bieten kann. Sowohl im PVE als auch im PVP. 

Spielergemeinschaft : Eindeutiges Plus für Hdro. In Aoc gibt es auch viele Spieler mit denen man etwas unternehmen kann ( auch RP-mässig). Leider überwiegen die Ausnahmen sich schlecht benehmender Spieler in Aoc die in Hdro.
Support : Eindeutig besser in Hdro. Auch ingame. Gerade was das "Benehmen" der Spieler betrifft.

Beide Spiele haben ihre Primetime wobei ich für Nachts spielen bei keinem einen Vorteil sehe.

Instanzen bieten beide Spiele. Alle Instanzen sind sehenswert und in beiden Spielen gut rübergebracht.
Auch Gruppenspiel wird in beiden Spielen gefordert. In Aoc meist gegen Ende des jeweiligen Spielgebietes.
AOC bietet zusätzlich einen "hardcoremodus" in seiner Instanzierten Welt. Da kann man die normalen Quests in einem
heroischen Modus absolvieren innerhalb einer Gruppe.

Loot : in keinem der Spiele spielt das Equip eine herausragende Rolle. Es trägt mässig zur Verbesserung der Charaktere bei.

Beim Endcontent kann ich noch nicht mitreden aber vom hörensagen her macht er in beiden Spielen Spass.

Eine Entscheidungshilfe wird das alles nicht sein deshalb habe viel Spass und Freude an beiden Spielen.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Juli 2009)

Primetime ist übrigens, nach Axt-und-Krug-Grafik, ca. 21 Uhr unter der Woche. Allgemein ist 20-23 Uhr die ideale Zeit, wenn man mitspieler sucht.


----------



## Montoliou (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe AOC wieder aktiviert, weil ich mich von dem gequatsche in manchen Foren: "Alles ist nun besser" habe umgarnen lassen. Okay.. Es stimmt ich habe keine BSODs und Memory Leaks in AOC mehr. Aber ich bleibe immer noch mit meinem 150Kilo Barbaren der es locker mit 4-5 Kriegern gleicher Stufe aufnimmt und dabei Schwerter stemmt aus denen man ohnen Probleme einen Traktor bauen könnte, an 5 cm hohen Bodenwellen hängen. Ich habe trotzdem noch lags die die mich denken lassen: " Hmm?? 5 Misses hintereinander? Der Mob ist aber flink" klatsch tot. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. AOC ist aus meiner Sicht im Verhältnis zu HDRO immer noch meilenweit zurück. 

And the Winner is:

Spielbarkeit -> HDRO
Charakterentwicklung -> HDRO
Grafik -> HDRO, HDRO, HDRO (gerade im Auenland, Eregion, Moria und Lothlorien)
Sound 

Musik -> AOC (Die Gesänge sind klasse und passen atmosphärisch super ins Bild)
Effekte -> HDRO (wer das Knarren des Bogens bei AOC zum 1. Millionsten mal hört würde am liebsten den Bogen zerbrechen)
Sprachausgabe in Instanzen und Sequenzen -> HDRO
Sprachausgabe allgemein -> AOC

Story -> HDRO (das wäre ja auch verwunderlich, wenns anders wäre)
Items -> HDRO (Das System der legendären Gegenstände ist schon genial, von DAOC abgekupfert, aber genial. ;-) )

Also aus meiner Sicht ein ganz klarer Punktsieg für HDRO.

Gruß

Fingo aka Monti


----------



## Treni (14. Juli 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe AOC wieder aktiviert, weil ich mich von dem gequatsche in manchen Foren: "Alles ist nun besser" habe umgarnen lassen. Okay.. Es stimmt ich habe keine BSODs und Memory Leaks in AOC mehr. Aber ich bleibe immer noch mit meinem 150Kilo Barbaren der es locker mit 4-5 Kriegern gleicher Stufe aufnimmt und dabei Schwerter stemmt aus denen man ohnen Probleme einen Traktor bauen könnte, an 5 cm hohen Bodenwellen hängen. Ich habe trotzdem noch lags die die mich denken lassen: " Hmm?? 5 Misses hintereinander? Der Mob ist aber flink" klatsch tot.
> 
> ...




gebe dir in allen recht bis auf grafik :-)
da ist aoc vorne


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Aber ich bleibe immer noch mit meinem 150Kilo Barbaren der es locker mit 4-5 Kriegern gleicher Stufe aufnimmt und dabei Schwerter stemmt aus denen man ohnen Probleme einen Traktor bauen könnte, an 5 cm hohen Bodenwellen hängen. Komisch, das Problem hatte ich bisher noch nie gehabt. Wo genau passiert das denn?
> 
> Ich habe trotzdem noch lags die die mich denken lassen: " Hmm?? 5 Misses hintereinander? Der Mob ist aber flink" klatsch tot. Lagspikes hab ich auch keine, kann aber auch an deinem Net liegen. Lagberichte kann ich nicht geben und hör ich selten.
> 
> ...



Hab in Rot markiert wo ich dir widerspreche. Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Punktsieg für AoC. Allerdings wenn der Rechner nicht stark genug ist, macht man mit HdRO nichts verkehrt.

Nicht falsch verstehen. HdRO ist ein super Game. Bei mir nur zur Zeit auf Eis. (Zeitmangel, andere Games, etc. Zeno Clash FTW)


----------



## Godot (14. Juli 2009)

Ich (als augenblicklicher hdro Spieler) denke auch das die AoC Grafik besser ist aber dafür gibt es dann auch wieder Kompromisse wie instanzierte Zonen und keine durchgängige Welt.

So aber nun zurück zum Thema:
Ich fürchte den Endcontent betreffend sind beide nicht so die Vorreiter. Natürlich ist er bei beiden vorhanden und hdro hat evtl. dort auch mehr zu bieten, aber einen Vielspieler hält das mit einer motivierten Gilde nicht lange auf. Wenn man dagegen (so wie ich ) nicht übermäßig viel Zeit hat kann man gut im Endcontent mit :
3er,6er Instanzen
12er raids
kleines pvp
RP- spielen
LI Farmen
über die Runden kommen.

Bei Conan ist alleine um die Gildenstadt auszubauen mehr Grind und fleiss gefragt, in wie fern Keepschlachten in den Grenzgebirgen und die Gildenstädte mittlerweile fehlerfrei funktionieren kann ich nicht genauer sagen.

Gerade bei der Entscheidung AoC vs Lotro würde ich eher danach entscheiden welcher Weltstil dir mehr zusagt: der Rauhe, finster böse von AoC oder eher der entspanntere von Lotro..


----------



## Montoliou (14. Juli 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Hab in Rot markiert wo ich dir widerspreche. Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Punktsieg für AoC. Allerdings wenn der Rechner nicht stark genug ist, macht man mit HdRO nichts verkehrt.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen. HdRO ist ein super Game. Bei mir nur zur Zeit auf Eis. (Zeitmangel, andere Games, etc. Zeno Clash FTW)



Hi,

die Charaktere sind austauschbar. Und aus meiner Sicht zu.. sagen wir "sorglos" gestaltet. Nehmen wir den Dämonologen. Da baut AOC ein, aus meiner Sicht, recht innovatives Kampfsystem ein (ob das wirklich besser ist als andere sei mal dahingestellt) und nimmt ganz Charklassen davon aus. Während die Nahkämpfer sich mit dem elenden Kombogedrücke abmühen um auf dem PvP Server einigermassen Land zu sehen. Nutzt der Dämo seinen IWIN Button und lacht sich scheckig. Noch schlimmer ist der Necro. Wieso kann man beim Waldläufer Kombos einbauen und bei den Mages nicht? 

In HDRO passen alle Klassen zusammen. Da hat man das Gefühl es hätte sich wirklich jemand Gedanken gemacht. Ich als Jäger z.B. kenne keine Klasse von der ich als Gefährte nicht profitieren würde, und vice Versa. Das ist bei AOC anders.

Zu den Conan Romanen. Mal ehrlich jetzt, Abrox. Bitte ehrlich. Du willst diese Literatur jetzt nicht wirklich mit der von Tolkien vergleichen oder? *müdelächelt* 

Nun zu meinen Rückfragen? Was ist an der AOC Grafik besser. Ich sehe:
- verwaschene Texturen
- schlecht berechnete Schatten
- Rubberband Mobs
- Texturfehler
- Bäume die sich nicht bewegen.

All das gibt es in HDRO nicht. Bist du schon mal mit DX10 und allen Details durch Lothlorien bei Echad Andestel geritten? Wo die weichen Schatten der Bäume über deine Rüstung huschen, während Wasser die Fesseln deines Pferdes umfliesst? Wo Grashalme sich durch von dir wegbiegen wenn du über die Wiesen läufst? Diese Grafik willst Du nicht mit der Matschgrafik von AOC vergleichen oder? Nimm nur mal das Feld der Toten. Es sieht alles gleich braun/grün aus.

Grüße

Fingo


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. Juli 2009)

Würde dir empfehlen auf ein Lifetimeabo bei Lotro zu sparen,dann ist das schlechte Gewissen weg,das man monatlich für 2 games löhnt.

Ich persönlich spiele Hauptsächlich in Lotro Kundi & Barde...bin also weniger am Moschen,darum gehe ich ab und zu nach AoC,um mir mit meiner Eroberin mal ordentlich die Seele aus dem Leib zu splatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe auch mal etwa anderthalb Monate AoC gespielt - Spätsommer letzten Jahres vor dem WAR Release - und verstehe beim besten Willen nicht was ander AoC Grafik gut sein soll. Sicher, sie ist nicht schlecht, aber weit von der Dynamik eines HdRO entfernt. Tortage mag wirklich ausgezeichnet gemacht worden sein, doch wird es danach recht trist.
Auch kamen mir persönlich die Gebiete recht klein vor. Allein durch die Instanzierung fühlte ich mich stets irgendwie in die enge getrieben - rein subjektives Gefühl. Daher ziehe ich HdRO einfach vor, zumal es mit dem Rollenspiel bei AoC auch nicht sonderlich weit her ist und ich keine Lust hatte auf einem PvP Server die nicht vohandene Klassenbalance zu ertragen.

Vom Spielspaß sind beide sicherlich gleichauf. Nur die persönliche Geschmack entscheidet was einem gefällt. Meiner war es jedenfalls nicht. Das hat aber nichts zu bedeuten.

Suche ich ein Spiel in einem martialischen Fantasyuniversium, ziehe ich ehrlich gesagt Darkfall Online und, in naher Zukunft, Mortal Online vor.


----------



## :oD (16. Juli 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> [...]
> Nun zu meinen Rückfragen? Was ist an der AOC Grafik besser. Ich sehe:
> - verwaschene Texturen
> - schlecht berechnete Schatten
> ...



Seh ich genau so. Ich versteh oft nicht, auf was für Rechnern manche Leute spielen müssen, wenn sie die Grafik von AoC besser finden, als die von HdRO. Aber jemand der das so sieht, kann ja mal gern Grafik-Vergleiche posten.


----------



## Kildran (16. Juli 2009)

wenn man sehen will welche grafik besser ist dann muss man auch die HDRO grafik auf DX 9 runter stellen um sich wirklich eine meinung bilden zu können bei welcher grafik sich die leute mehr mühe gegeben haben 

denke mal die leute die sagen die AoC grafik sei besser beurteilen die realistischere darstellung der figuren und allgemein der ganzen welt , was aber soweit ich mich erinner auch gar nicht so 1 zu 1 in HdRO gewollt war (oder war das ein anderes spiel ?) 
naja auf jeden fall veraltet eine grafik die ein bisschen eigen ist nicht so schnell die auf möglichst viel realismus ausgelegt ist , man sehe sich spiele von 2004 an und vergleiche die mal mit der WoW grafik 

rein vom technischen ist HdRO klar vorne wegen DX 10 und wegen der besseren performance (wobei die wohl deshalb nie probleme macht weil sie nie ausgeschöpft wird)

solo spiel ist bei HdRO leider immer nur zu einem bestimmten grad möglich da oft am ende einer questreihe eine oder mehrere gruppenquests warten , aber ein paar gefährten sollte man sogar nachts auftreiben können 

endcontent würde ich sagen ist auf jeden fall bei HdRO ausgereifter bzw bietet einfach mehr , nebenbei gibt es unendlich viele lösbarer quests die man wenn nix mehr zu tun ist noch erledigen kann (ist sicher tausendmal besser als farmen ) 

ich habe AoC nur mal angespielt und es dann gelassen weil es mir nicht so gefiel , mein wissen oder eher mein geglaubtes wissen über AoC habe ich nur aus erzählungen von freunden und foren bzw was man halt so mitbekommt wenn man aktiv mmorpg´s spielt also kann es sein das einige informationen nicht zutreffend sind , was ich aber nicht glaube 

@ gromthar : du kannst nicht das AoC von spätsommer letzen jahres mit dem jetzigen vergleich , da war es doch grade aus der beta raus ! 

                     na böse bemerkungen beiseite , das ist so als wenn du sagst :ich habe WoW zu classic zeiten gespielt und ich finde es 
                     zu zeitaufwendig , und doof das nichts für casuals geboten wird .......


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> wenn man sehen will welche grafik besser ist dann muss man auch die HDRO grafik auf DX 9 runter stellen um sich wirklich eine meinung bilden zu können bei welcher grafik sich die leute mehr mühe gegeben haben
> 
> denke mal die leute die sagen die AoC grafik sei besser beurteilen die realistischere darstellung der figuren und allgemein der ganzen welt , was aber soweit ich mich erinner auch gar nicht so 1 zu 1 in HdRO gewollt war (oder war das ein anderes spiel ?)



"Die Leute" bewerten Grafik grundsätzlich an den abstrusesten Punkten. Bei Titan Quest waren die Entwickler stolz darauf, dass das Gras wackelt, wenn man durch läuft. Das endlos wiederkehrende Anti-WoW-Argument ist "das ist mir zu bunt". Das endlos wiederkehrende HdRO-Argument ist "das ist so realistisch" ('warum?' "Weil's nicht so bunt ist"). 

Ob im Spiel Spiegelungen funktionieren, verbesserte Beleuchtung (z.B. Dynamische Schatten anstatt nur einem runden dunklen Fleck unter'm Charakter) oder die Unschärfe-Funktion Gefühle und Fokus vermitteln oder die Effekte wirklich deftig reinhauen - das ist den Leuten meistens ziemlich egal.

Bewertet wird oft ein völlig unreflektiertes allgemeines ästhetisches Empfinden das die Leute dann im Nachhinein nichtmal erklären oder definieren können - wobei das mit dem allgemeinen Empfinden schon ein guter Schritt ist: Nur weil ein Künstler seine Technik beherrscht, muss er ja noch nicht gut malen können. Das ganze Bild muss am Ende hübsch sein.

Am Sinnvollsten ist aber aus meiner Sicht, dass man sowohl sein eigenes Gefühl und seine Meinung äußert als auch einen "beweisbaren" Abschnitt hat. Das man sich also darauf bezieht, was das Spiel technisch bietet und im Bestfall Screenshots von den schönsten und den unschönsten Anblicken anbietet.

____________________________

Die Grafik des einen Spieles runterzuschrauben, um sie mit einem anderen Spiel zu vregleichen, finde ich allerdings wirklich unsinnig. Das Spiel _bietet_ nunmal DirectX 10, da solte man es auch nutzen. Ich will jetzt nicht den Ferrari-gegen-Mini-Vergleich-"Bööh, der Rote schafft ja auch nur 100 kmH" vorbringen, aber in genau die Richtung: Wenn das Spiel es nunmal _kann_, ist das nunmal eine vorhandene Grafische Leistung, die ein Vorteil gegenüber dem anderen sein kann.

Übrigens darf man sich nicht täuschen lassen - Bilder, die von den Entwicklern herausgegeben sind sind oft beschönt bzw. natürlich im idealen Zustand aufgenommen, den man möglicherweise keine 5 Minuten im Spiel zu Gesicht bekommt. Kommt dieser Anblick eigentlich tatsächlich in AoC vor? Die Bilder die ich sonst so sehe, sehen eher so aus.


----------



## starfither (16. Juli 2009)

wer herr der ringe fanboy ist wird nicht all zu schnell ein neues spiel finden man muss mit dem game komplett für sich abschlissen... einfach sagen "jetzt habe ich mein ende erreicht".... ich habe 5 jahre wow gezockt klar habe ich viele andere spieler aufprobiert aber keins ist an wow rangekommen also bin ich wieder bei wow gelandet....
ich bin nun wow frei und bin bereit für ein neues game und nun zocke ich herr der ringe was mir echt super gefählt aber mir gefählt hier jedenfalls die rüstungen nicht so arg die rüstungen wo ich bin den 60'er gesehen habe sahen sehr sehr einfach aus ohne disgn und ohne farbe...

aoc an sich ist ganz okay aber nicht jedem der fall wie ein wilder auf die schläge buttons zu klicken und auch hier gefallen mir die rüssis sets überhaupt nicht!!!! noch schlimmer als in herr der ringe alles schwarz und grau und trostlos!!!!! 


also wie ich schon sagte ein fanboy wird immer zu sein spiel stehen eröffnet mal das gleiche thema in aoc forum da werden 95% zu aoc ratten ^^


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2009)

starfither schrieb:


> man muss mit dem game komplett für sich abschlissen... einfach sagen "jetzt habe ich mein ende erreicht".... ich habe 5 jahre wow gezockt klar habe ich viele andere spieler aufprobiert aber keins ist an wow rangekommen also bin ich wieder bei wow gelandet....
> 
> ich bin nun wow frei und bin bereit für ein neues game
> ...die rüstungen wo ich bin den 60'er gesehen habe sahen sehr sehr einfach aus ohne disgn und ohne farbe...
> ---auch hier gefallen mir die rüssis sets überhaupt nicht!!!! noch schlimmer als in herr der ringe alles schwarz und grau und trostlos!!!!!



Dir fällt ja bestimmt selber auf, dass du offensichtlich noch nicht mit WoW durch bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wir sind gerade wieder beim Klischee von "Buntes WoW", "Realistisches HdRO" (Ich mag das Klischee nicht, es ist auf so vielen Ebenen falsch), das du gerade gut bedienst.

 Und man *kann* mit einem Spiel auf Dauer abschließen. Das bedarf jedoch mehr Mühe. Meine persönliche Lösung für das Problem ist: Im Spiel sterben. (Link)


----------



## Kontinuum (16. Juli 2009)

Transylvanier schrieb:


> Hardwarehunger : Eindutig AOC. Ohne gutes System leidet der Spielspass.



ka wie es bei anderen ist, aber aoc hat bei mir bei ner auflösung von 1680x1050 AA und alles gemaxt dauerhaft zwischen 50-80 fps, das ist fast doppelt soviel wie bei wow.. wenn ich dann mal die grafik vergleiche, kann man bei aoc nicht von hardwarehunger sprechen...

und rein objektiv(technisch) gesehen ist die grafik bei age of conan definitv besser (wie einem das jetzt ästhetisch gefällt oder nicht, ist eine ganz andere kiste), allein schon die models der charaktere sind weitaus detaillierter und realistischer als bei hdro. Hdro hat schon ne schöne grafik aber aoc ist - rein objektiv gesehen - "besser", wenn man das so sagen darf.


----------



## rebelknight (16. Juli 2009)

also ich hab aoc auch nur kurz angespielt. ich fand den bewegungsablauf meines chars (war ne tussi) einfach nur lächerlich. wie man damit rennt und hüpft hat mich an ein kleines behindertes kind erinnert welches im sandkasten rumhüpft. ok, vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber bei mir kam da irgendwie nix rüber.
ich kann wirklich nur von einem ersteindruck sprechen, aber ich hab fast jedes mmorpg in dieser zeit angetestet und bin bei hdro hängen geblieben. die grafik hat mich hier am meisten angesprochen.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2009)

@ Vetaro: Das was du sagst von wegen Optik mag zwar stimmen aber dein Beispiel ist nicht gerade unterstützend. Dass du eine Rendergraphik (aus einem Video?) mit der Ingamegraphik vergleichst führt da schon eher dazu, dass man dich missversteht.

Problem an dem Thema ist ja auch, dass das hier das "Herr der Ringe"-Forum ist. Da wird dir die Mehrheit schon sagen, das HdRO das bessere Spiel ist. Buffed.de braucht einfach ein Unterforum für AoC. Schade, dass sie so tun als ob es AoC nicht mehr gibt.

Da du schon beide gespielt hast, bist du eigentlich auch der Einzige, der dir diese Frage beantworten kann. Was hat dir bis jetzt bei den Spielen gefallen? Welches Spiel hat dir bisjetzt mehr Spaß gemacht? Thaborea oder Mittelerde, wo rennst du am liebsten rum? Stelle dir einfach ein paar Fragen, vergleiche deine Wahrnehmung der Spiele und dann wird dir die Entscheidung schon leichter fallen. Und wenn alle Stricke reisen: Toss a coin! ;-)


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> dein Beispiel ist nicht gerade unterstützend. Dass du eine Rendergraphik (aus einem Video?) mit der Ingamegraphik vergleichst führt da schon eher dazu, dass man dich missversteht.


Meinst du dieses Bild hier, bei dem ich selber infrage gestellt habe, ob es sich um ingamegrafik handelt und welches sich nicht im Bezug zu meiner Argumentation befand?



> Buffed.de braucht einfach ein Unterforum für AoC. Schade, dass sie so tun als ob es AoC nicht mehr gibt.


Meinst du so eins?


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2009)

Ich meinte dieses Bild und das war ja eigentlich auch klar.

Ok, beim Forum habe ich mich selber reingelegt. Ich schau als nur auf den Forenticker. Mein Fehler. Tut mir leid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (16. Juli 2009)

Das kommt darauf an was für ein Spielertyp man ist.

Wer mit PVP nix anfangen kann solte zu HDRO gehen. Aber wer auf Steuerrung und schnelle Tastaturbewegungen wert legt solte AoC spielen den die ist einmalig in AoC.
Da die Engine in HDRO nicht für PVP ausgelegt ist.

Grafisch sind beide Spiele gut ( Animationen wirken bei AoC realistischer) das ist Geschmacksache.
Also wen man ein Hardcorezocker ist solte man zu AoC gehen. Nach einen streßigen Arbeitstag würde ich Mittelerde vorziehen.


----------



## Abrox (16. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses Bild hier, bei dem ich selber infrage gestellt habe, ob es sich um ingamegrafik handelt und welches sich nicht im Bezug zu meiner Argumentation befand?



Vetaro, das Bild ist aus dem Intro. Sprich, gerendert.


----------



## Bam Margera (16. Juli 2009)

also ich spiele beide games zur zeit. beide spiele haben ihren ganz eigenen reiz! hdro ist auf jedenfall viel gemütlicher(langsamer!) und entspannender. der eine oder andere würde das sicherlich als "langweilig" bezeichnen - ist aber auch wie schon von einigen erwähnt, geschmackssache! z.zt. überwiegt bei mir aber der drang aoc zu spielen, da es mir persönlich gerade mehr spass macht. die grafik ist bei beiden spielen sicherlich sehr gut, wobei die von aoc realistischer wirkt, aber auch die von hdro sicherlich seine glanzseiten hat.....
das die welt von conan "eingeschränkt" ist, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen und ist eine reine "schlechtmach-scheisshaus-parole"! nur weil mal die eine oder andere höhle instanziert ist? naja, manche wollen einfach nur das game schlecht reden, um ihr "eigenes" besser dastehen zu lassen.
letztendlich ist es ja auch auch egal - hdro ist m.m.n. besser geeignet um in die spielwelt einzutauchen und sich zu entspannen und conan, finde ich, spricht mehr so meinen "action-bedarf" an, halt so die kurzfristige "fun-dosis". SPASS MACHEN BEIDE!!!! 
auch langfristig gesehen heben sie sich somit zum glück DEUTLICH von der regenbogen und lila-pony welt WoW ab, in der es nur noch um eine item und level-hatz geht und es     auch sonst nicht viel zu tun gibt, ausser kleinkinder gerechtes pet-sammeln....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juli 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Rückfragen? Was ist an der AOC Grafik besser. Ich sehe:
> - verwaschene Texturen
> - schlecht berechnete Schatten
> - Rubberband Mobs
> ...


Hehe..entweder Du bist ein total verblendeter Fanboy oder du beliebst zu scherzen. Wenn dann musst Du schon DX10 mit DX10 vergleichen - OK vielleicht schafft das ja dein Rechner bei AoC nicht aber wenn du MAXIMALE Details bei HdRO gegen maximale Details bei AOC setzt dann schaut HDRO eigentlich eher Retro aus...wenn die letzten Sonnenstrahlen durch die Bäume am Donnerfluss brechen und sich sanft im schäumenden Strom des Flusses spiegeln während dein Pferd friedlich die vom Winde (und den eigenen Bewegungen) wiegenden Grashalme aus der üppigen Vegetation  zupft (und auch noch wie ein echtes Pferd ausschaut)..ach jaa..mal abgesehen von den "geilen" Hobbit Laufanimationen (erinnert an nen Kolben im Motor  - auf ab auf ab auf ab) oder den echt übel steril aussehenden Charakteren bei HdRO die ausschaun als seien sie mit latex überzogen. Nicht falsch verstehen ich fand HdRO ne zeitlang (ca nen halbes Jahr) auch ganz OK..aber man mus Point&Klick eben lieben genau wie den Grafikstil...oder man tut es eben nicht.

Naja und dass die Conan Romane nicht MINDESTENS genauso spannend sind wie die Herr der Ringe Romane ist wohl geschmacksache..ich zB fand es überhaupt nicht spannend fast die Hälfte eines Bandes (mit knapp 500 Seiten) detailliert über eine Schlacht informiert zu werden...viel Handlung war das nicht grade ..wie gesagt ist geschmacksache.

Aber es wurde auch schon richtig bemerkt..im HdRO Forum müssen die Reaktionen ja so sein ^^ bin halt nur mal rumgekommen um das richtig zu stellen.

LG Dave


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ich fand HdRO ne zeitlang (ca nen halbes Jahr) auch ganz OK..aber man mus Point&Klick eben lieben genau wie den Grafikstil...oder man tut es eben nicht.



Was gibt's an Point & Click denn _nicht_ zu mögen?!

... Und was hat HdRO mit Point & Click zu tun?


----------



## Earthfury (16. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hehe..entweder Du bist ein total verblendeter Fanboy...




naja, wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Bei der Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Geschmäcker sind schon so'ne Sache.


----------



## :oD (16. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hehe..entweder Du bist ein total verblendeter Fanboy oder du beliebst zu scherzen. Wenn dann musst Du schon DX10 mit DX10 vergleichen - OK vielleicht schafft das ja dein Rechner bei AoC nicht aber wenn du MAXIMALE Details bei HdRO gegen maximale Details bei AOC setzt dann schaut HDRO eigentlich eher Retro aus...
> 
> [...]
> 
> LG Dave



Dann setz doch hier mal ein paar eigene Screenshots rein.


----------



## Neptin (16. Juli 2009)

Age of Conan habe ich mit meinem Dämonologen lediglich bis Level 35 gespielt, da mich die Instanzierung aller Gebiete, ob nun Städte, Häuser, Questzonen oder einzelne Farmgebiete, einfach zu sehr gestört hat. Zu einem MMO gehört für mich einfach eine offene Spielwelt, in der sich auch alle Punkte erreichen lassen, die man am Horizont sieht. HDRO bietet hier eine Weite, die selbst World of Warcraft in den Schatten stellt. Grafisch hat Herr der Ringe natürlich auch seine Schattenseiten, gefällt im Gesamten aber dennoch deutlich besser als die erkaufte Pracht eineas AoC, die mir persönlich zu gekünselt wirkt.

An xdave78: Bezüglich der Laufanimationen ist AoC leider kein Spiel, das sich derer rühmen darf. Mein Dämonologe lief lange, lange Zeit mit einem reifrockartigen Umhang durch die Gegend, der jedwede Bewegung vermissen ließ. Gepaart mit dem allgemeinen Laufstil wirkte die Gangart da eher lächerlich.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juli 2009)

Kann ich tun ..sobald ich welche gemacht habe bzw. hochgeladen habe. 
Wenngleich jeder auch theoretisch sich selber Screens suchen könnte...denn DASS die Grafik von AOC sich zur Grafik von HdRO verhält wie die Grafik von HdRO zur Grafik von WOW sieht ein blinder mit Augenklappe.


..und ihr da oben..Euer geflame lässt mich kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfury (16. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..und ihr da oben..Euer geflame lässt mich kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geflame ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Darf ich daran erinnern, wer mit dem Wort Fanboy durch den Thread gerannt ist ? 


tztztz...

Ich find die Grafik von AoC recht ansprechend, geht mir bei HdRo aber auch so. Da HdRo aber flüssiger läuft find ich es angenehmer dort, ohne erwähnt zu haben, das mir die Spielwelt ansich natürlich auch mehr zusagt als die von AoC.


----------



## TheONE§ (16. Juli 2009)

k.a., was ich damals am strand von der insel, an der ich innerhalb von AoC angeschwemmt worden bin,
falsch gemacht habe, aber der erwartete "beste-grafik-mmo-effekt" blieb aus.
deshalb bin ich wieder zu HdRO zurueck.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juli 2009)

Earthfury schrieb:


> Geflame ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


..ne keine Ahnung ich kenne
starfither
nicht. Aber was hat das Geflame mit starfither  Beitrag zu tun? Hab ich was überlesen? Oder Du?^^



TheONE§ schrieb:


> k.a., was ich damals am strand von der insel, an der ich innerhalb von AoC angeschwemmt worden bin,
> falsch gemacht habe, aber der erwartete "beste-grafik-mmo-effekt" blieb aus.
> deshalb bin ich wieder zu HdRO zurueck.



Eventuell hast Du den Monitor nich angeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder dein 3 Jahre alter PC hats einfach nicht gebrach --so gings mir Übrigens auch. HdRO hat damals auf meinem DAMALIGEN PC unter DX9 grad mal Detail "HOCH" geschafft..unter DX10 gings dann unter die 20fps Marke runter. AOC konnte ich btw auch auf Mittel/Hoch spielen von Anfang an...mit einer fast identischen Performance wie HdRO (~20/30fps). Also erfinden müsst ihr nix...sone Hammermaschine braucht man nich. Auf ein und derselben Maschine sieht in jedem Fall AoC besser aus..auch wenns nur ein P4 mit 2GB RAM und ner GF6800 ist. Aber so gesehen wird ein WOWler auch behaupten dass WOW besser aussieht wenn ihr genau den Thread im WOW Forum einstellen tätet...das ist FAKT (und die Natur der Dinge).

€: von der  "hässlichen Grafik (DX9 Mittel)" auf meinem Uralt PC hab ich sogar  Screens - aber wie gesagt bei HdRO wie bei AOC ging die fps auch mal in die  Knie  wenn es was zu sehen geben sollte.

Naja zum Glück hab ich jetzt nen neues Lappi..damit siehts schon ganz anners aus.


----------



## Abrox (16. Juli 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> k.a., was ich damals am strand von der insel, an der ich innerhalb von AoC angeschwemmt worden bin,
> falsch gemacht habe, aber der erwartete "beste-grafik-mmo-effekt" blieb aus.



Frage ist da natürlich:

Wann hast du gespielt?
- Die ersten Monate war recht wenig drin

Warst du über Tortage hinaus?
- Es gibt deutlich schönere Orte als diese Insel.

Wie waren deine Grafikeinstellungen?
- Minimal (wobei das auch noch mehr als gut aussieht; eigene einschätzung) oder Maximal
- Falls Maximal, gab es da schon DX10 bzw. spielst du mit DX10?


----------



## simoni (16. Juli 2009)

So toll ist die Grafik von AoC wirklich nicht, als ich damals von AoC auf HdRO umgestiegen bin, musste ich mir 1 Woche nach Release erstmal nen neuen Rechner holen wegen den Anforderungen (zur Erinnerung: HdRO lief auf Hoch locker).
Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache, WoW spielen die Leute auch, obwhol die Grafik reintheoretisch wirklich altbacken ist, aber sie hat eben ihren eigenen Stil und ist so ziemlich zeitlos.
Troll dich einfach ins AoC Unterforum zurück...ach ja *hüstel* vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfury (16. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..ne keine Ahnung ich kenne
> starfither
> nicht. Aber was hat das Geflame mit starfither  Beitrag zu tun? Hab ich was überlesen? Oder Du?^^




Ja, ich habs überlesen *gg*

Nichtsdestotrotz Wehre ich mich dagegen Gefalmt zu haben...

Ich habe etwas über ein Glashaus erzählt...so, und jetzt bin ich weg, ich muss noch Scherben wegfegen^^


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juli 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Troll dich einfach ins AoC Unterforum zurück...ach ja *hüstel* vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm ...mal überlegen...nein! Warum auch..schau mal aufs Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Kann ich tun ..sobald ich welche gemacht habe bzw. hochgeladen habe.
> Wenngleich jeder auch theoretisch sich selber Screens suchen könnte...denn DASS die Grafik von AOC sich zur Grafik von HdRO verhält wie die Grafik von HdRO zur Grafik von WOW sieht ein blinder mit Augenklappe.



Ich habs ja versucht. Aber diese Ergebnisse von google-seite 1 lassen mich eher kalt. 
Und auch diese Ergebnisse zu "Age of Conan DX 10" hauten mich nicht gerade vom Hocker. Vielleicht möchtest du doch lieber selber Beweismaterial heranziehen.


Übrigens, an alle anderen: Screenshots sind besser als Behauptungen. Ich hab noch keine gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Godot (16. Juli 2009)

Also also, wer wird denn hier streiten?
Ich denk es ist keine Frage das sich bei AoC mehr Polygone tummeln und auch vol. Nebeleffekte etc. herausragend sind.
Die beiden Knackpunkte der Spiele sind meiner Meinung nach:

1. Unter dx10 sieht hdro sehr gut bei moderaten technischen Anforderungen aus. Hat man einen schnellen Rechner zu Hause ist das natürlich kein Argument, aber bei den meisten Spielern ist das einfach nicht der Fall.

2. AoC sieht auf Screenshots in der Regel besser aus, dafür werden aber auch Kompromisse eingegangen: keine bewegliche Vegetation, keine durchgängige Welt (Zonen) und Zoneninstanzierung bei zu vielen Spielern. Und gerade eine durchgängige Welt macht für einige Spieler ein Gross der Atmosphäre aus.

Das Ganze ist also ein Vergleich der persöhnlichen Vorlieben einer Grafikengine. Also gro0e duchgängige Landschaften gegen kleinere aber detailierte.


----------



## TheONE§ (16. Juli 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Frage ist da natürlich:
> 
> Wann hast du gespielt?
> - Die ersten Monate war recht wenig drin
> ...



ich hatte mir vor so 3 monaten die greenpepper edition von AoC geholt,
wohlweislich zum erstmal nur testen.

mein rechner damals war einer mit intel core2 duo E6600, 2 GB RAM und einer ATI 4850,
also recht normal und ich hab mich ein bei einer aufloesung von 1650x1050 ohne an 
der grafik was rumzustellen eingeloggt und hab versucht die elfe(?) in die naechste stadt zu begleiten.

ich hatte mir sowas wie crysis oder damals far cry vorgestellt, doch, alles vollkommen normal und
in dem moment und rein subjetiv fuer mich schlechter als in hdro. und das hat mich dann doch, wie
schon erwaehnt, sehr erstaunt. weil das hauptargument fuer AoC erstmal die grafik gewesen waere fuer mich.

ob das nun fair gegenueber AoC ist, nein ist es sicherlich nicht, dazu muss man das laenger spielen und sich mit
den grafikeinstellungen auseinandersetzen, 
aber mein ersteindruck, grad aufgrund der hohen erwartungen, ernuechternd.


----------



## Godot (16. Juli 2009)

Ich stelle hier einmal ein paar hdro Bilder ein, auf das es mir andere Nachtun, auch AoC Vergleichsbilder sind natürlich willkommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (16. Juli 2009)

oh man Xdave.. der lässt sich seit Beginn von AOC von Funcom kritiklos verarschen. Da weiß man gleich von wems kommt. Damals haben viel Forenteilnehmer geglaubt er sei Waldgeist mit nem anderen Account. Naja.. er muss es ja wissen.

Alleine schon seine Lappi-Möhre als die Grafikwundermaschine zu verkaufen die unter DX10 mehr darstellen kann als ne vollwertige 285GTX.. *prust* naja.. 
Ich habe wie gesagt reaktiviert.. Spiele also gerade aktuell AOC.. Und kann nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts von den Grafikwundern erkennen. Alt-Tarantia hat mehr Clippingfehler als meine Oma falten. Und wenn ich während einer Quest die ganze Zeit in eine verwaschene Baumtextur starren muss weil die Programmierer zu dämlich sind eine vernünftige Kameraeinstellung zu wählen, dann ärger ich mich schon wieder meine Kontodaten angegeben zu haben.

Gruß

Fingo


----------



## starfither (16. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dir fällt ja bestimmt selber auf, dass du offensichtlich noch nicht mit WoW durch bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ähm ich kann dir andere mmo's aufzeigen wo bunte und schöne disgn von setteile ganz normal ist!!!! eigendlich hat es jedes mmo das die sets richtig liebevoll und richtig tolle disgn hat sogar, sogar kostenloses rom hat es zu bieten bis zu warhammer hat es zu bieten aber bei codemaster ist es wohl bis heute noch nicht durchgekommen.... das finde ich sehr sehr schade weil viel pontenzial der rüstung ausgeht leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





starfither schrieb:


> ähm ich kann dir andere mmo's aufzeigen wo bunte und schöne disgn von setteile ganz normal ist!!!! eigendlich hat es jedes mmo das die sets richtig liebevoll und richtig tolle disgn hat sogar, sogar kostenloses rom hat es zu bieten bis zu warhammer hat es zu bieten aber bei codemaster ist es wohl bis heute noch nicht durchgekommen.... das finde ich sehr sehr schade weil viel pontenzial der rüstung ausgeht leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht sich um folgendes: Den Entwicklern ist das bewusst. Die machen das gezielt so. Weil das spiel - ich sag's immernoch ungerne - auf einen gewissen "realismus" wert legt, soweit das in dem Rahmen möglich ist. Echte Ritter haben nunmal nie eine Rüstung getragen, deren Schulterpanzer einen ORBIT hatten. Diese Rüstungen sind zwar kreativ, vielen Spielern - die hier bei HdRO rumlungern - schreien da aber "_Sowas funktioniert nicht! Das ist von der Physik her nicht möglich!_

Runes of Magic ist ein Asiatisches Spiel (auch wenn es für Europa überarbeitet wurde), und das sieht man ihm auch an. Die allermeisten MMORPGs, z.B. Silkroad, Ragnarôk Online usw. sind entweder aus Asien (besonders Korea) oder in einem asiatischen Stil gemacht.

HdRO ist nicht in dem sinne "realistisch" (immerhin gibt's da Hobbits und Ents), aber es gibt dort Rüstungen, die in der realität funktionieren würden. Hätte jemand die hergestellt, könnten echte Leute sie tragen und würden damit durchkommen. 

Das Spiel arbeitet mit einer ganz anderen Ästhetik als WoW oder RoM, und dein Geschmack ist nunmal nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


----------



## TheONE§ (16. Juli 2009)

na, da kenn ich das gegenargument zu den farbenfroh glaenzenden ruestungen...hdro muss die hdro lizenz beachten und da sieht ein waldlaeufer halt nicht aus, wie ein strahlender wow pala im S5 set. 
gibts grad ueberigens einen thread, wo ein hdro kollege probiert, sich so original wie ein waldläufer zu kleiden.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Juli 2009)

Wie immer ist die Grafik eines Spiels eben Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

AOC empfinde Ich eben als martialischer, düsterer und einen Tick realistischer als die Grafik bei HDRO die aber im Gegenzug meiner Ansicht nach wesentlich monumentaler, friedlicher und schon auch ein Stück "cleaner" aussieht als die bei AOC. 

Früher war für mich immer der ausschlaggebende Punkt wie realistisch das Wasser aussieht aber jedes vernünftige, neuere MMO bekommt es heutzutage auf die Reihe gescheite Wasser-Effekte wiederzugeben.

Genau da greift der oben schon erwähnte "Point & Click" Vergleich...entweder man hasst "Point & Click" Spiele oder man liebt sie dito zur Grafik! Ich hab beide Spiele lange gespielt und auch mehrere Chars dort gespielt und Ich finde beide Spiele gut, zocke zur Zeit aber eben lieber HDRO weil ich zugegebenermaße auch die Conan Geschichten nicht wirklich kenne (mal abgesehen von den grottigen Arni Filmumsetzungen) und Ich mich auch gar nicht damit beschäftigen möchte weil Ich ein HDR-Fanboy bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ist einfach so ein Geschmacks-Ding und mir macht HDRO mehr Spaß...Grafik hin oder her weil ich daran nicht die Güte eines Spieles festmache!

Mein FAZIT:

AOC düsterer, blutiger, rauer und vom Setting vielleicht auch grad wegen der Brutalität (Ich liebe Fatalities 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) "erwachsener" als HDRO (Nur auf das Setting bezogen). Ganz wichtig finde Ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch zu erwähnen, dass grad die Möglichkeit der anatomischen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten bei den Spielfiguren das ganze noch ein wenig realisticher macht!

Diesen Anspruch hat HDRO vielleicht auch gar nicht...

HDRO man spielt die "Guten" (verspielte Hobbits, kriegerische Menschen, ehrwürdige Elben und rumpelnde Zwerge), monumentaler Baustil an jeder Ecke, wahnsinnig schöne Landschaften, putzige Hobbits (Ich liebe meinen Fribolim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und eine Grafik-Engine, die trotz ihres Alters immernoch wunderschön ist weil sie wesentlich malerischer daherkommt als das bei AOC der Fall ist!

Anderes Setting bei beiden Spielen und eben auch einen ganz anderen Anspruch an das was dargestellt werden soll! Auch wenn Vetaro es nicht mag wenn man es sagt, aber Ich vergleiche Spiele ungern...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

So, ich schreibe wohl auch etwas verworren aber das liegt an den gefühlten 1000 °C im Büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Fox82 (16. Juli 2009)

@Starfither:

Sei mir nicht böse, aber Ich verstehe die Sätze die du schreibst kaum...muss mich echt anstrengend den Wortsalat zu entziffern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Meiner Ansicht nach hast du absolut unrecht bei dem was du schreibst bezüglich des Aussehens der Rüstungen da du doch echt wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten hast dein Alter Ego anzuziehen, allein durch die Zierwerk Funktion! Wahrscheinlich hast du HDRO noch nicht wirklich weit gespielt um das beurteilen zu können! Die Rüstungssets und die Waffen die Ich bislang gesehen habe, obwohl ich auch erst Level 37 bzw. 42 bin finde Ich teilweise Recht beeindruckend UND die Rüstungen und Waffen erheben bei HDRO auch gar nicht den Anspruch ähnlich wie bei WOW zu sein...

In meinen Augen sind sich die Rüstungen bei AOC und HDRO auch recht ähnlich auch wenn sie bei AOC einen Tick detaillierter dargestellt werden...

Wer ein Spiel nach dem *Bling* seiner Rüstung beurteilt sollte eh lieber das *Bling* Spiel schlecht hin spielen und das ist nunmal WOW!

Ich hab auch WAR gespielt und so spannend finde Ich die Rüstungen dort auch nicht...Ist aber eben auch wieder ein anderes Universum, mit anderen Ansprüchen an das Setting...


----------



## Gromthar (16. Juli 2009)

starfither schrieb:


> ähm ich kann dir andere mmo's aufzeigen wo bunte und schöne disgn von setteile ganz normal ist!!!! eigendlich hat es jedes mmo das die sets richtig liebevoll und richtig tolle disgn hat sogar, sogar kostenloses rom hat es zu bieten bis zu warhammer hat es zu bieten aber bei codemaster ist es wohl bis heute noch nicht durchgekommen.... das finde ich sehr sehr schade weil viel pontenzial der rüstung ausgeht leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur weils nicht von allen Seiten blink und glitzert wie ne' Bordelltür, ist es also nicht kreativ genug. Äh ... wie meinen?

Die HdRO Lizenz hat gewisse Vorgaben. Und um es mal klar auszudrücken sehen die "Helden" von Mittelerde in Tolkiens Werken nicht wie intoxinierte Transvestiten auf Brautschau aus. Das ist nunmal so. Davon mal abgesehen trägt der durchschnittliche HdRO-Spieler großteils Zierwerke aller Art, statt den eigentlichen Rüstungen. Farbenfrohe BlingBling-Rüstungen gibts es in jedem handelsüblichen Asia Grinder.



Bam schrieb:


> das die welt von conan "eingeschränkt" ist, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen und ist eine reine "schlechtmach-scheisshaus-parole"! nur weil mal die eine oder andere höhle instanziert ist? naja, manche wollen einfach nur das game schlecht reden, um ihr "eigenes" besser dastehen zu lassen.


Man verzeihe mir, dass ich AoC für nicht gut genug befunden habe und mich - ganz persönlich - dieser Aspekt nunmal sehr gestört hat. Ist doch wunderbar, dass Du dies nicht empfindest. Ich versuche dir auch nichts zu verkaufen, sondern tat nur meine Meinung kund. Davon abgesehen könnte es mich kaum weniger interessieren ob du dies als gerechtfertigt empfindest oder nicht.

Wäre ja grausig, wenn wir alle die gleichen Meinungen hätten. Jedes Kofliktpotential würde flöten gehen!


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juli 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Alleine schon seine Lappi-Möhre als die Grafikwundermaschine zu verkaufen die unter DX10 mehr darstellen kann als ne vollwertige 285GTX.. *prust* naja..


Alles klar Fungus...was haste denn sonst für Fantasien oder ist es normal dass Du dir Sachen einbildest und dann mit anderen drüber reden musst?  Also ka...zu der HdRO Community die ich kennengelernt habe damals würd ich Dich wohl nichtmal auf den 3ten Blick zählen... Naja ich hab da meine eigene Theorie zu Leuten die dermassen abgehen wegen nem Sppiel.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-->Edit
OK ich hab grad gesehen dass Du hier scheinbar mit 98 Posts der HdRO Alleschecker, sozusagen der Weisheit letzter Schluss bist (oder sein willst) ..na dann..nix für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<--

um Thema: Als ich noch HdRO gespielt habe war das Game auch instanziert..also zumindest alle Häuser usw. dennoch geb ich Euch recht...die Instanzierung in Gebiete wie sie in AOC ist stört mich auch schon immer...ich meine wer setzt irgendwo am A*** der Welt nen Wall mit nem Tor hin? Aber das  ist ne andere Sache- die Instanzierung hatte ja auch einen Hintergrund.

Um mal zum Thema des TE zu kommen. Fakt ist mal dass beide Games für sich rocken. Bei HdRO fand ich ziemlich gut dass es viele RPler gibt mit denen man Unsinn (RP) treiben kann. Wie gesagt doof fand ich dass es mal gar kein PvP gibt, und das Gameplay zu WOW-alike war- eine Sache die ich nach meinem Ausstieg aus WOW nUNBEDINGT vermeiden wollte. 

An AOC find ich gut dass es ein Setting was mal nicht HighFantasy ist. Man ich konnte keine Elfen, Zwerge und das ganze Gedöns..sondern Figuren die wie echte Menschen ausschaun und auch ne Umgebung die wirklich anspricht (also Weltdetails). 

Contentmässig sind glaube ich beide Games ebenbürtig. Keines kommt annähernd an den Primus ran aber es gibt viel zu tun.

Naja PvP..hmm..gibt es in AOC in Form von Open/Minigames/BKs aber das gelbe vom Ei ist es noch nicht...da muss man mal schaun was mit dem Update 6 mitz Fokus PvP kommt.


----------



## Ascalonier (16. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Lotro sieht ziemlich altgebacken aus vor allem in den Startgebieten. Vor 10 jahren wäre es der Knaller aber heute nicht mehr.
Ich bin auch ein Herr der Ringe Fan kann aber mit diesen Spiel nix anfangen. Das Monsterplayer ist ein Witz. Die Kampfanimationen sind langsam und reichen nicht an der Klasse von WoW heran.Trotz DX10 sehen die Bewegungen hölzern und unartürlich aus und kommen nicht an andere Spiele heran.

Mir scheint die haben das meiste Geld für Werbung anstat fürs Spiel gesteckt, man findet es in jeder Spielezeitschrift.

*Kurz das Spiel ist Scheiße




Das musste mal rauß!!!*


----------



## Gromthar (16. Juli 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> *Kurz das Spiel ist Scheiße*


Als nächstes möchtest du uns sicher auch erzählen, dass die Grafik des Spieles WoW wesentlich stimmiger und allgemein "besser" ist als von HdRO und AoC zusammen. Und überhaupt und weil sowieso ist das eben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt schon Leute, diese Diskussion kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein, oder?


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> um Thema: Als ich noch HdRO gespielt habe war das Game auch instanziert..also zumindest alle Häuser usw. d



Du meinst "ladebildschirme". Das ist, nicht erst seit ich das behaupte, etwas anderes als "instanzierung". Gebäudeinneres findet nicht im gleichen game-bereich statt wie das draußen, aber es gibt keine mehreren versionen (also instanzen) vom inneren des hauses.

das ist ne behauptung, die se auch mal bei GIGA gemacht haben, woraufhin alle hdroler so erbost waren, dass sie den rest der spielvorstellung gar nicht mehr mitbekamen.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Juli 2009)

Deine Meinung in Ehren "Ascalonier" aber Ich hab noch nie ne HDRO Werbung irgendwo gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Wo kann man die sehen, nur mal so um meinen Horizont ggf. zu erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Ich für meinen Teil finde die Kampfanimationen für HDRO stimmig weil ich eh eher ein Grobmotoriker aller erster Güte bin und mich das Gemächliche Tempo der Kämpfe nicht zur Gänze überfordert, aber NEIN Ich bin kein Movement-Krüppel sondern einfach nur langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Monsterplay ist ja eh eher ein gimmick und nimmt sich glaube Ich selbst nicht allzu ernst was den umfang angeht...Ist zumindest mein Eindruck, da Ich es aber nicht bewerten kann weil ich mir lediglich mal nen Uruk erstellt habe und nach zehn Minuten das ganze irgendwie doof und aufgesetzt fande!

Die Kampfanimationen finde Ich bei WOW allerdings auch beschissen muss Ich sagen...Bei AOC rockten die Kämpfe ordentlich, weil Kombos und so und die forderten mich immer auch ordentlich raus weil sie ja ab ner gewissen Stufe bei den Melees an länge hinzugewinnen...naja und bei HDRO sind sie zweckdienlich und Ich finde die Animationen eigentlich ganz gelungen!

Mich stört auch nicht, dass mein Fribo läuft wie ne Ente mit nem Stock im Hintern, denn das macht für mich den Charme des ganzen auch ein wenig aus...

Oh je, mein hirn schwimmt als Suppe in meinem Hirnkasten...man verzeihe mir weiterhin wirre Gedankengänge!


----------



## TheONE§ (16. Juli 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> ...Trotz DX10 sehen die Bewegungen hölzern und unartürlich aus und kommen nicht an andere Spiele heran.
> 
> Mir scheint die haben das meiste Geld für Werbung anstat fürs Spiel gesteckt, man findet es in jeder Spielezeitschrift.



na was hat directx10 mit der qualitaet/flüssigkeit der bewegungsanimationen zu tun?

und wenn hdro in einer zeitschrift wärben wuerde, dann wär mir das (positiv) aufgefallen.
spontan fallen mir nur die wow-fanta4 wärbespots ein. aso und auch der mit wiliam shanter und ossi osbourne.
die restlichen spiele...da ist nicht mehr oder weniger werbung wie bei jedem spiel halt.
die zig previews in den spieleheftchen sind doch die meiste werbung fuer die games...und hdro ist da bestimmt nicht
mehr präsent als andre.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich fände es auch schlimm wenn bei HDRO mein haus instanziert wäre...ein haufen betrunkener Zwerge die sich ganz Mietnomaden like in meinem House die wildesten Parties liefern und Ich gar nichts davon mitbekomme?


----------



## Fox82 (16. Juli 2009)

@The One!!!!!!!!!

Ich muss dich tadeln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der heißt Ozzy Osbourne!!! Das grenzt fast an Gotteslästerung, er ist immerhin der "Prince of Darkness"!

Ein wenig Respekt bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## TheONE§ (16. Juli 2009)

aso^^ ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum der englisch und nicht sächsisch spricht.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Juli 2009)

Verrückt aber Ich bin mir sicher, dass es in den neuen Bundesländern (liberaler konnte Ich es nicht ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jemanden gibt der mit Vornamen Ossi heißt (jaaaa, ganz sicher) und auch schwarze Lange Haare trägt und Rockmusiker ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Gromthar (16. Juli 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Verrückt aber Ich bin mir sicher, dass es in den neuen Bundesländern (liberaler konnte Ich es nicht ausdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wenn er existiert, musste er als Kind sicher einiges über sich ergehen lassen.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juli 2009)

Godot schrieb:


> 2. AoC sieht auf Screenshots in der Regel besser aus, dafür werden aber auch Kompromisse eingegangen: keine bewegliche Vegetation, keine durchgängige Welt (Zonen) und Zoneninstanzierung bei zu vielen Spielern. Und gerade eine durchgängige Welt macht für einige Spieler ein Gross der Atmosphäre aus.


Sorry aber das stimmt nicht. man kann sehr wohl Windbewegung in Bäumen UND Gras einschalten. Auch Grasphysik..also dass sich das Gras bewegt wenn man durchgeht oder zaubert. Leider sieht man das natürlich auf den Screens die ich grade hochlade natürlich nicht aber so ist das numa mit Screens^^ Naja denkt es Euch einfach dazu.

Jaja ich hätte ja die Grafik auf 1280x800 runterstellen können und dafür AA anmachen sollen damits noch besser kommt..hab ich aber vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum laptop..es ist ein MSI GT725..naja sicher sagt das den Wenigsten was. Hat nen C2D 9600 mit 2x2,5Ghz, 4GB DDR RAM und ne HD4850 mit 512MB DDR3. Man kann das Teil per Softbutton zum zoggen übertakten auf +20% (3,1Ghz) - natürlich kann ich damit NICHT alles maxed out fahren  -klare Sache also so Sachen wie FSSSAO, Ultra Schatten und Anti Aliasing gehen natürlich nicht. Dafür mus man dann schon nen Desktop haben. Aber dafür das ich vorher nur Medium fahren konnte ist es für mich schon ein wahnsinns Sprung. Also mit MAXED OUT Grafik kann ich auch nicht dienen ...falls jmd nen Wert will das Lappi hat ne Vista Wertung von 5,7 und macht ca 12.0003DMarks06. Mit nem "modernen" GamingRig schafft man wohl so zwischen 15.000 und 30.000 3DMarks06...

Ich hab mal paar Screens gemacht worauf bissl Landschaft ist..bin jetzt nicht an allen schönen Orten gewesen dies so gibt zB Conall Tal ist der Hammer aber ich hab mal Donnerfluss und meine Heimatstadt Khemi fotofiert. Ausserdem meinen Char vom Nahen um ma die Details zu zeigen wie die super modellierte Muskulatur, die Rüstungsdetails und die "bösen Blick" wenn man in Kampfhaltung geht^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und noch eins mit meionem Twink beim rasen mähen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass beim Suchen der "Matschtexturen" und der "hässlichen Bäume" und auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spass bei HdRO (mein ich ernst).

EDIT: Um etwaige Spekulationen auszuräumen

- ja ich hab schon bemerkt dass die Screens von HdRO auf Seite 2 wohl nicht von Euch selber sind
- ich lese auch SEHR GERNE fantasy..arbeite mich grade durch den 2ten Band der "Zeitalter der Fünf"
- xdave ist KEIN Waldgeist Account^^
- ich will nix beweihräuchern ode rabwerten aber der Gegenbeweis aus meinem eigenen LAPTOP zu 



Montoliou schrieb:


> Zu den Conan Romanen. Mal ehrlich jetzt, Abrox. Bitte ehrlich. Du willst diese Literatur jetzt nicht wirklich mit der von Tolkien vergleichen oder? *müdelächelt*
> 
> Nun zu meinen Rückfragen? Was ist an der AOC Grafik besser. Ich sehe:
> - verwaschene Texturen
> ...



musste einfach erbracht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (16. Juli 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung in Ehren "Ascalonier" aber Ich hab noch nie ne HDRO Werbung irgendwo gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na die Minen von Moria schmückt jedes Spielemagazin.


Meine Wortwahl war nicht die beste aber wen ich sehe wie manche Spiele beweiräuchert und angebetet werden, das ist schon Fanatismus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch ein Tolkien Fan und es gibt nix schöneres als ein Fantasybuch zu lesen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (16. Juli 2009)

na wo soll da jetzt der grafische unterschied sein? und fuer sowas macht ihr hier soviel wind? 
aoc leute go home!


----------



## Godot (17. Juli 2009)

@xdave:
natürlich sind die screens auf seite2 meine eigenen! Die habe ich nur vorher auf meine domain geupped oder wieso oder was meinst du mit "nicht eigene" ??
(ja ich habe diese auch höchst selbst mit meinem laptop im Spiel gemacht und zwar auch mit Spielkonfiguration)

wenn sich in AoC Vegetation bewegt dann aber nur unter dx10 oder? Ich spiele mit dx9 und verbesserten highdetails recht flüssig, aber dx10 macht das ganze dann doch recht unspielbar da habe ich einen wirklich herben performance einbruch.

Ansonsten aber wirklich schöne screens und ich würde auch meine kostenlosen 14 Tage nutzen, wenn ich nicht in einem Questloch hängen würde, also häng ich wieder bei hdro rum denn dort gibts immer noch Aufgaben die ich noch nicht gemacht habe.


----------



## Godot (17. Juli 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## dd2ren (17. Juli 2009)

AoC habe ich 2x angespielt und mir hat die Grafik nicht gefallen , bei den Animationen der Charactere könnte man manchmal denken die haben ein steifes Genick und der Rest von der Wahnsinns Grafik blieb aus auch bei vollen Details .

Grafik-mässig ein ganz großes Plus an HDRO wo auch der Spielspass zumindest für mich wesentlich höher ist .


----------



## Montoliou (17. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Suchen der "Matschtexturen" und der "hässlichen Bäume" und auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spass bei HdRO (mein ich ernst).



Xdave ehrlich jetzt mal. Du weißt genau das man z.B. gerade in Khemi auf den Bildern nicht sehen kann, das die Wellenkräuselungen am Ufer aufgeklebte Texturen sind. Was unnatürlicheres habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Allerdings gebe ich Dir Recht das in mancherlei Hinsicht die Charaktere schöner dargestellt sind. Gestern habe ich in Khemi mal rumgesucht und eine Schlange gefunden die gerade einen Typen gefressen hat. (Die Familie war sogar noch dankbar dafür) Die Haut glänzte wirklich sehr realistisch. Das gefiel mir. Dazu muss ich sagen hat AOC UNTER Wasser ganz klar die schönste Darstellung die ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe (DX10). Da muss, glaube ich sogar Crysis dran knacken. 

Und damit jetzt mal der Glaubenskrieg aufhört und jeder sich ein eigenes Bild machen kann: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein frisch gebackener 60er Waffenmeister in Delfblick / Moria (zum aufwärmen) ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Mainchar beim Angeln am Teich vor meinem Haus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein unverstellter Blick von meinem Grundstück auf den Marktplatz unserer Nachbarschaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lothlorien bei Nacht! Man achte auf den kleinen Wagen. Der Sternenhimmel ist bei Tolkien die Verknüpfung zu unserer eigenen Welt.


Jetzt noch ein paar DX9-Shots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Tor von Moria, bei dem Versuch es wieder zu öffnen nachdem "das Grauen im Wasser" es eingerissen hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche aus der Sicht des Wächters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Aschenöde. Angmar.

Und zum Abschluss noch ein paar Impressionen aus Forochel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich denke das reicht erstmal. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das die schönsten Ecken wie die Flets von Lothlorien, Echad Andestel, Das Auenland oder Evendim sogar noch fehlen.

Gruß

Monti aka Fingo


----------



## Yiraja (17. Juli 2009)

danke für die screens die sind wirklich gut gefällt mir grafisch/atmospärisch sehr gut


----------



## Tharasala (17. Juli 2009)

@xdave78

Die ganze Diskussion ist im Grunde müssig zu führen da Grafik zu einem gewissen teil immer Geschmackssache bleibt. Da der Grafikstil in Lotro und AoC doch recht unterschiedlich ist wird da jeder sehr schnell seinen persönlichen Favoriten finden, etwas das man wohl auch niemandem absprechen sollte. Was nun die Technische Seite angeht so hat AoC sicherlich die modernere Engine welche durchaus mehr leisten kann als es in HdRO der Fall ist. Jedoch sprechen wir hier von einem MMO und da lass ich persönlich sowas nicht gelten, was nutzt mir eine Crysis Grafik in einem MMORPG wenn ich dadurch abstriche machen muss wie eine Instanzierung, irgendwie geht da das erste M aus MMORPG flöten. Hier geht es nicht darum das es instanzierte Höhlen usw gibt, sondern einfach das ich mit einem Freund auf dem gleichen Fleck stehen kann, wir uns aber nicht sehen weil ich in Instanz A des Gebietes stehe und er in Instanz B des gleichen Gebietes. Natürlich kann ich dann in seine Instanz, oder er in meine wechseln, aber für mich macht es das Flair einfach kaputt. Deshalb: Tolle Grafik ist klasse, aber nicht wenn sie sich auf diese Art erkauft wird. Dann spiele ich lieber ein Solo-RPG.

@HdRO & Werbung
Das nennt sich Marketing und hat heutzutage jedes Spiel nötig das neue Spieler ziehen möchte. Hier sehe ich HdRO nicht wirklich mehr Werbung schalten als es zB WAR tut oder AoC. Ich denke alle drei dürften hier ein ähnliches Werbebudget haben. Einzig WoW fällt wohl aus dem Rahmen, allein die TV-Werbung übersteigt wohl schon von den Kosten her das Werbebudget aller anderen drei zusammen.^^ Das man das Geld vom Marketing in die Entwicklung stecken soll halte ich für Schwachsinn, den an SOE sieht man das es rein gar nichts bringt auf Marketing zu verzichten, den dann fehlt es einfach an den Spielern welche neues Geld reinbringen. Oftmals ist die Entwicklung eines MMOs auch nicht davon abhängig wieviele Angestellte sich damit beschäftigen, den zuviele Köche verderben den Brei sehr schnell. Dann lieber langsam und stetig und weitere Ressourcen ins Marketing fliessen lassen.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Juli 2009)

Beide spiele haben ne gute grafik, Grafisch find ich aber Objektiv immer noch Age of conan vorne, Texturen, vegitation usw.

Das was ihr grad macht ist eher das ihr nach dem schönsten gebiet sucht davon nen Screen postet und dadurch hofft das euer spiel ne schönere stelle als das andere hat, das ist aber kein Grafik vergleich, und nur Statische bäume usw macht auch keine grafik aus....

Auflösung, animationen, Engien, Texturenschärfe, Lichteffekte, Vegitation Sichtweite sind alles Faktoren, ich spiel zwar selber Herr der Ringe online und nicht Age of conan aber wer sich mal von seinen "Das ist mein Spiel das muss die bessere grafik haben" gedanken lösen kann und es mal weniger subjektiv betrachtet sollte das doch auch merken und jeder der spiele Profesionel bewertet wird euch wohl das gleiche sagen.

Klar gibt es in beiden Grafisch Absolut schöne gebiete, aber die gibt es selbst in WoW, drotzdem kann man nur wegen solchen gebieten dann nicht von sprechen das wow ne tolle grafik hat, das gild auch für jedes andere spiel wo mal nen Grafischen leckerbissen im spiel hat, das reicht nicht.

Edit: Ja auch Leute bei 4players bei der Gamestar usw die spiele bewerten sind Subjektiv, das ist jeder bei ner bewertung, aber im gegensatz zu vielen leuten hier doch um einiges Objektiver und neutraler als hier


----------



## Regine55 (17. Juli 2009)

Hab mir den Thread komplett durchgelesen, weil ich gerade vor der selben Entscheidung stehe. Habe beide Spiele mal vor ner Weile je 5std vlt mal angespielt und haben mir beide nciht so direkt gefallen...also wieder zurpck zu wow gegangen -.- jetzt wollte ich den beiden Spielen nochmal ne Chance geben. Stimmt es dass man bei LOTR absolut kein PVP machen kann?


----------



## xdave78 (17. Juli 2009)

Tharasala schrieb:


> @xdave78
> 
> Die ganze Diskussion ist im Grunde müssig zu führen da Grafik zu einem gewissen teil immer Geschmackssache bleibt. Da der Grafikstil in Lotro und AoC doch recht unterschiedlich ist wird da jeder sehr schnell seinen persönlichen Favoriten finden, etwas das man wohl auch niemandem absprechen sollte.



Würde ich niemals machen..hab ich glaube ich auch nicht. Vllt. nochmal richtig lesen worum es in der  "Meinungsverschiedenheit" überhaupt ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tharasala schrieb:


> Was nun die Technische Seite angeht so hat AoC sicherlich die modernere Engine welche durchaus mehr leisten kann als es in HdRO der Fall ist. Jedoch sprechen wir hier von einem MMO und da lass ich persönlich sowas nicht gelten, was nutzt mir eine Crysis Grafik in einem MMORPG wenn ich dadurch abstriche machen muss wie eine Instanzierung, irgendwie geht da das erste M aus MMORPG flöten. Hier geht es nicht darum das es instanzierte Höhlen usw gibt, sondern einfach das ich mit einem Freund auf dem gleichen Fleck stehen kann, wir uns aber nicht sehen weil ich in Instanz A des Gebietes stehe und er in Instanz B des gleichen Gebietes. Natürlich kann ich dann in seine Instanz, oder er in meine wechseln, aber für mich macht es das Flair einfach kaputt. Deshalb: Tolle Grafik ist klasse, aber nicht wenn sie sich auf diese Art erkauft wird. Dann spiele ich lieber ein Solo-RPG.


..naja alles was Du da jetzt VERMUTEST und SPEKULIERST ist so einfach überhaupt nicht (nicht in entferntestem) an der Realität dran. Ich hab die Instanzierung auch nie gemcht..aber eher deshalb weil ich ne persistente Welt iwie schöner finde. Aber so wie Du es beschreibst ist es weiss Gott nicht.

Es geht hier simpel nur darum..dass klarer Weise ein Thread "AoC-HdRO" im HdRO Forenteil EBENSO wie im AoC Forenteil unglücklich aufgehoben ist weil klar sein dürfte welche Leute sich in den Foren tummeln. Nun stiess ich gestern zufällig auf der Buffed Landingpage auf den Thread, naja und da es da einige unhaltbare Behauptungen gab wollte ich dazu halt auch was sagen.

Und wie gesagt ..im Gegensatz zu den Meisten hier hab ich alle Spiele über die ich hier rede schon länger als 14 Tage gespielt...(und alle haben auf ihre Art Spass gemacht). Von LotRO hab ich sogar die Collectors Box zuhause und ich habe 3 Monate Beta gespielt. Also...


----------



## Nuffing (17. Juli 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Hab mir den Thread komplett durchgelesen, weil ich gerade vor der selben Entscheidung stehe. Habe beide Spiele je 5std vlt mal angespielt und haben mir beide nciht so direkt gefallen...also wieder zurpck zu wow gegangen -.- jetzt wollte ich den beiden Spielen nochmal ne Chance geben. Stimmt es dass man bei LOTR absolut kein PVP machen kann?



man kann, es ist aber nicht auf pvp ausgelegt und es gibt auser das monsterplay gebiet auch kein pvp und das ist auch gut so.

Fals du pvp suchsti st das nicht das richtige spiel für dich.

Fals du massen pvp willst geh zu daoc oder zur etwas schlechteren wahl age of conan, bzw warhamemr (obwohl man sagen muss in Daoc gibts wegen der mangelden spieler auch nicht mehr wirklich viel pvp)

Wenn du kleineres PvP magst wo es fast nur auf skill ankommt dann hol dir guildwars, Besser Balanced pvp wirst du nicht finden, das ist wohl auch das einzigste Esporte taugliche spiel


----------



## Regine55 (17. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> man kann, es ist aber nicht auf pvp ausgelegt und es gibt auser das monsterplay gebiet auch kein pvp und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Fals du pvp suchsti st das nicht das richtige spiel für dich.
> 
> ...




Ich such nicht direkt ein PvP Spiel.  Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt schon auf PvE, aber so nebenbei PvP zur Abwächlung wäre schon nett...


----------



## simoni (17. Juli 2009)

Zur Abwechslung reichts auf alle Fälle, vor allem da man auch beide Seiten spielen kann. Ich hoffe auch, dass in absehbarer Zeit mal ein neues PvP Gebiet kommt..^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Juli 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich such nicht direkt ein PvP Spiel.  Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt schon auf PvE, aber so nebenbei PvP zur Abwächlung wäre schon nett...



Dafür Reicht es alle mal, dir muss aber klar sein das es im allgemeinen echt nur eine Abwächslung ist, es gibt zwar so viel ich weiß sogar belohnungen fürs betreiben vom pvp aber im allgemeinen ist und bleibt hdro ein Pve spiel =)


----------



## simoni (17. Juli 2009)

Ja für die Freien Völker gibts Rüstungssets, Umhänge und ab Rang 9 ein spezielles schwarzes Pferd. Auf Monsterseite gibts halt für jeden neuen Rang neues Aussehen und neue Skills.


----------



## Raethor (17. Juli 2009)

Ich find das PvP in den Etten für ein klein wenig Zeitvertreib ganz in Ordnung... hab eh nie wirklich viel PvP gemacht und nach meinem PvP Burnout in Warhammer noch weniger...
Da reicht das in LotRo schon aus, wenn mans "nur mal ab und zu nebenbei" machen will.

Gibt ja auch geeks, die 24/7 da rum hängen, also scheints manchen leuten ja auch dauerhaft fun zu machen ^^


----------



## Tharasala (17. Juli 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..naja alles was Du da jetzt VERMUTEST und SPEKULIERST ist so einfach überhaupt nicht (nicht in entferntestem) an der Realität dran. Ich hab die Instanzierung auch nie gemcht..aber eher deshalb weil ich ne persistente Welt iwie schöner finde. Aber so wie Du es beschreibst ist es weiss Gott nicht.


Dann tut es mir leid, wußte nicht das AoC nochmal komplett umgepatcht wurde und dieser doch elemantare Teil der zu beginn drin war nun nicht mehr existiert. Seltsam, als ich es das letzte mal getestet habe war es noch so, als Gildenfreunde es das letzte mal angetestet haben war es noch so.....Wie gesagt, wurde dann wohl mit dem letzten Patch entfernt, seltsam nur das so so eine tolle Neuerung nicht in den Patchnotes erwähnen....

Aber darum geht es gar nicht, aber so wie es objektiv betrachtet nunmal so ist das AoC technisch die bessere Grafik hat, ist es nunmal auch ein Fakt das diese durch andere Dinge "künstlich" erkauft wird. Eine Welt so offen wie die aus HdRO ist mit der AoC-Grafik nicht möglich, nicht wenn man auch noch Kunden haben will die es spielen können.

Das alles ändert aber nichts daran das diese Diskussion im Grunde wenig bringt. Den nur weil AoC technisch die bessere Grafik hat wird es genug Spieler geben die diese trotz allem als schlechter betrachten. Da kannst Du noch 300 Beiträge schreiben, 500 Screens machen und hier die technische Seite genau aufschlüsseln. Am Ende ist das einfach nur absoluter Mist, den bei solchen Dingen verhält es sich wie in der Kunst, entweder es gefällt, oder es gefällt nicht. Technische Perfektion entscheidet nur selten darüber ob jemand ein Bild mag oder nicht. Der TE fragt nach einem Vergleich von zwei Spielen und man kann zu beiden Spielen vieles anbringen, aber die Grafik ist eher etwas das er sich selbst ansehen muss. Aufgrund von einer technischen Überlegenheit darauf zu schlissen er könne Spiel X besser finden ist einfach Unsinn. Ich weiß das Du das nirgends geschrieben hast, aber die tatsache wie Du hier argumentierst vermittelt das Gefühl Du würdest genau das annehmen.

P.S.: Du bist nicht durch Zufall in anderen Foren als Spiritogre unterwegs?


----------



## xdave78 (17. Juli 2009)

..is mir eigentlich völlig egal wenn ich ehrlich bin (hab auch nur 2 Sätze gelesen..). Also schönes WE Euch allen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godot (17. Juli 2009)

Nun wie bereits erwähnt spiele ich auch beide Spiele seid längerer Zeit und obwohl mich AoC sehr reizt, eben auch wegen der Grafik, hat hdro bei mir den größeren Langzeiteffekt. Natürlich habe ich mich gefragt wieso gerade hdro? wieso dieses recht konservative Universum?

Letztendlich konnte ich den Kern der Sache in diesem Bild festhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wegekreuzung vor den Toren der Stadt. Ziehe ich von hieraus weiter in Richtung Osten, zur verlassenen Herberge bis zum Fuße des Nebelgebirges und darüber hinaus oder führt es mich nach Norden über den Grünweg zu den Grenzen ans Feindesland bis hoch ins eisige Forochel. Evtl. steht es mir aber nach einem guten Biere und angenehmer Gesellschaft und ich lenke meine Schritte gegen Westen am Alten Wald entlang in Richtung Auenland. Oder mich kann nichts schrecken und ich wage mich auf nach Süden in die Hügelgräberhöhen.
Hier kann ich es auch noch  mit Maxlvl genießen durch die Lande zu ziehen oder mit Gleichgesinnten zu jeder Tageszeit im Pony einen zu heben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(das mochte ich nebenbei auch ganz gerne^^)


----------



## :oD (18. Juli 2009)

Momentan kann man sich sein AoC-Konto ja wieder für 14 Tage reaktivieren und sich selbst ein Bild machen. Ich werds mir mal wieder ansehen, solange ich das kostenfrei kann.


----------



## Bartholom (19. Juli 2009)

also ich weiss nicht, ich habe AoC von anfang an gespielt, und selbst auf dem aktuellen stand ist für mich eindeutig klar dass es auf keinen fall eine bessere grafik hat als HDRO. das soll nicht heissen dass sie schlecht wäre, aber im direkten vergleich fällt AoC vor allem in der bewegung deutlich ab, da wirkt vieles das im stand noch gut aussah plötzlich irgendwie angeklebt und schlecht platziert. auch in punkto beleuchtung hat HDRO deutlich die nase vorn, und z. b. die pferd-besteigen-animation bei AoC gehört zum übelsten was ich in der hinsicht in letzter zeit gesehen habe.

das ist doch aber auch gar nicht der kern der frage, die beiden spiele haben vor allem ein ganz anderes spielgefühl und eine andere welt, bei conan wirkt alles dreckiger, realistischer, dort liegt der schwerpunkt auf kämpfen und metzeln, und dazu passt auch die weniger auf idylle ausgelegt grafik. am besten mal ausprobieren und sehen was besser gefällt, denn auf den eigenen geschmack kommt es doch an.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juli 2009)

Ich will euch echt nicht den spaß verderben, aber, nur ein vorschlag, wie wärs wenn wir jetzt entweder wieder zum entscheidenden übergehen und das gameplay behandeln, anstatt noch eine fünfte seite oberflächlich zu bleiben oder es irgendwie sein lassen? Weil, es ist ja schön wenn jeder nen beitrag mit "ich finde" schreibt, aber das bringt einen so wenig voran... '-'


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich will euch echt nicht den spaß verderben, aber, nur ein vorschlag, wie wärs wenn wir jetzt entweder wieder zum entscheidenden übergehen und das gameplay behandeln, anstatt noch eine fünfte seite oberflächlich zu bleiben oder es irgendwie sein lassen? Weil, es ist ja schön wenn jeder nen beitrag mit "ich finde" schreibt, aber das bringt einen so wenig voran... '-'



/vote 4 close

<game1> vs <game2> diskussionen führen eh zu nix, ausser gegenseitigem Geflame.


----------

